#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  [反映]簽名檔的字數~

## ocarina2112

能不能把上限字數加大一點~

不然總覺得不夠用XD"

想要加個顏色什麼的，就要打個[COLOR=xxx][COLOR]的
還是放個連結什麼的

光因這邊就會少打很多字啊..><

(不要放連結做顏色就好了? 麥啊捏貢嘛X3)

--
會反映其實也是因為昨天在玩簽名檔的時侯..
字寫太多被我我簽名檔太長0.0"
之後刪了一些內容還是放不下的關係...ㄧ▽ㄧ"|||

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 想要加個顏色什麼的，就要打個[COLOR=xxx][COLOR]的
> 還是放個連結什麼的
> 
> 光因這邊就會少打很多字啊..><


簽名檔加上顏色語法的確比較好看 ^^

原本是255個字元, 現在增加到600字元

看看夠不夠用
--
其實也可以不限簽名檔字元, 但程式加上"發文字數不得比簽名檔少"的判斷 XD

----------


## ocarina2112

*merci pourtout~XP*

太感謝你了~
這樣就可以亂放東西在上面啦XD


--
不過蠻有疑問的是
為什麼會有
"發文字數不得比簽名檔少"的判斷
的這麼奇怪的判斷呀@___@"?

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 不過蠻有疑問的是
> 為什麼會有
> "發文字數不得比簽名檔少"的判斷
> 的這麼奇怪的判斷呀@___@"?


只是一種限制簽名檔長度的方法之一, 可是直接規定簽名檔長度會比這方法更好
可用詩詞來當簽名檔, 但是有本事的話寫的東西要比那篇簽名檔長
以免變成讓大家在看簽名檔而不是在看你的文, 
簽名檔太長, 也會影響其他人論壇頁面開啟的速度跟瀏覽心情

----------


## ocarina2112

了解~~

那麼以後會自已注意的~

總之還是謝謝了~

反正做一個新的簽名檔通常都活不久XD

----------

